# Brew Unit "CREAKING" in Miele CM5200



## nzfrank (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

My Miele stopped dispensing coffee through the coffee spouts and instead, it dumped liquid into the drip tray.

I cleaned the brew unit, lubricated it, and descaled the machine (lots of water came out of the coffee spouts during descaling).

When I clean the brew unit via the menu, there is a plastic to plastic creaking noise coming from the brew unit and towards the end of the cycle, some water comes out of the coffee spouts.

Selecting coffee or espresso produces no liquid from the coffee spouts.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you live in a hard water area?

Does this machine have the facility to dispense hot water and if so does it work?

How old is the machine and is it descaled as frequently as recommended by manufacturer?

Richard


----------



## nzfrank (Apr 23, 2018)

Soft water area

Hot water works 100% fine

About 6 years old, descaled today twice, may have skipped a few descalings in its life.

But the lack of liquid coming out of the coffee spouts was sudden - in 1 day


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

ok, try this; i have a different machine but it has worked for me in the past. Descale the machine 3 times without descaler solution.

The idea being to shift any particulates causing a blockage.


----------



## nzfrank (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the hint, but lots of water comes out of the coffee jets during descaling.

No water comes out when I press the coffee button and very little comes out when I clean the brew unit using the menu


----------



## nzfrank (Apr 23, 2018)

Here is a video link of what happens during the cleaning of the brew unit


----------



## MaineMike (May 23, 2020)

Hi NZFrank,

Did you ever solve this problem? Mine is doing the exact same thing. Happened overnight. Mike, Maine USA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MaineMike said:


> Hi NZFrank,
> 
> Did you ever solve this problem? Mine is doing the exact same thing. Happened overnight. Mike, Maine USA


 Remove brew unit and lubricate where moving parts slide/pivot against eachother...use a silicon based food safe lubricant.


----------

